# gauging interest



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

I was thinking about making some of these. Plans are to take an ebay set of blakc halo headlights and retro fitting some halo ring projector fog lamps into the housing. This is just a photoshop mock-up of what I'm hoping it to look like. Tell me what you think or if anyone has any ideas for me.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

everyone is going to want it, however very few will be willing to dish the cash out for it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

projectors have been done to death...even if they are halo...in my opinion


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Halo's are teh ghey, and I'm not dumping money into lighting from EGAY... sorry... maybe if it were sold through a reputable company. You should PM Liuspeed, He's always looking for more products to feature and sell. I can't say I'd buy projectors though, unless they were HID's.


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

thanx for all the comments guy, like I said just looking to see what everyone thought of the idea


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thought they were retrofitted HID projectors...


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

not sure but i'm pretty sure that liuspeed already came up with that idea. It was nice but very costly.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

huskya83 said:


> not sure but i'm pretty sure that liuspeed already came up with that idea. It was nice but very costly.


liu has a dual retro projector set up and I believe it ran him over $1,000 for everything.


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

well if i do decide to make these, they are not actualy HID's they are just high output projector fog lamps that I found online. They would put out 5000+k of light, not HID but still very bright. I've averaged the cost at about 240 for dual projectors or about 190 for single lowbeam projectors. I have to replace my headlight due to a wreck I was in and I was just thinking of messing around with my old set. I'm thinking if it work they will look pretty good and give the b14 a little more "euro" look.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Although i'm not a big fan of the black backround, the lights looks cool otherwise. too bad they are for the b14s and not the b13s . 
Anywhos, good idea. 240 ain't bad for one, maybe something i'd consider doing to my ever-so-dim b13 headlights.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

TheMadCheshire said:


> Although i'm not a big fan of the black backround, the lights looks cool otherwise. too bad they are for the b14s and not the b13s .
> Anywhos, good idea. 240 ain't bad for one, maybe something i'd consider doing to my ever-so-dim b13 headlights.


Tsuru's w/Silverstars pwn jooz. (just a common route that works )


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> Tsuru's w/Silverstars pwn jooz. (just a common route that works )



well i know that that is like almost the only route to go. However, i don't really like the tsuru headlights. Maybe its just the grill or something, but i really don't like it. Oh well. 

to L.A.X.I.R.: If you decide to try this, you should post your instructions with pics so the rest of us can attempt it or atleast get a good idea of what all is involved


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

will do. I got my insurence adjuster coming out today my car will probabaly be totaled out so I'll buy it back and start the restoration.


----------

